# Aftermarket Water Temp Gauge



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Has anyone added an aftermarket water temperature gauge to their car?

I am trying to add a VDO water temp gauge to a 99 E36M3. The coolant drain plug on the block is the ideal mounting location. Threads are M14x1.5. Problem is there is an oxygen sensor in the way that prevents installation. Has anyone found a way around this? Did you put the sender in a different location? The drain plug on the radiator is no good because there is no ground location there.


----------

